# Caterham F1 Headquarters, Leafield, Oxfordshire | Sep 17



## TopAbandoned (Sep 26, 2017)

CATERHAM *F1*HEADQUARTERS

For two years Leafield Technology Centre was a hive of activity as it played host to the Caterham F1 team.

Indeed, before that it also provided the base for the also defunct Arrow and Super Aguri Formula 1 teams.

Now though, three years after Caterham F1 folded , the place stands empty .

The once bustling workshops are now silent but several traces of the team's existence still remain in the form of wall charts, images of the team's cars and letters promising autographs to its fans.

YouTube video


----------



## Rubex (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice report  great pics!


----------



## smiler (Sep 26, 2017)

Nicely done TA, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 26, 2017)

very nice, really like this


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice pictures. It's a shame that this building is left abandoned, I'm sure that it could be put to some good use.


----------



## mockney reject (Sep 27, 2017)

jeeeeeez thats a mess now


----------



## mookster (Sep 27, 2017)

mockney reject said:


> jeeeeeez thats a mess now



Was just about to say the same thing. Worlds away from my 'first' post on it last year!


----------



## Potter (Oct 4, 2017)

Not checked out the video, but looks in pretty good condition. That roof walking looks rather dodgy.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 4, 2017)

Thought some one had bought the place. Knew some guys who used to work there


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 6, 2017)

Nice one! Cheers For sharing!


----------

